# بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله



## @دانه الدنيا@ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
كثير منا تطمح لمشروع نااجح ومردود سرريع لكن تقف عندها عقبات من أهمها راس المال
وكيفيه البدء او باي شي تبدا نشاطها وكيف تسترجع راس مالها باسرع وقت
بتجارة العطور،واللوشنات ،والمخمريات ،ومعطرات المفارش ، ووو كل مايدخل في عالم العطور​ 
لن تحتاجي لراس مال كبير وسهل جداً ان تبدئي وبقوه وسيكون المردود سريع جداً اسرع مما تتخيلينه ​ 

ابدأي من الصفر حتى تتاجري وتشتري وتبيعي بالالأف بحول الله ​ 
لاتتوقعي الدرب صعب بل بالعكس اسهل مما تتصورينه فقط بالعزيمه والاصرار تنالين مبتغاك
قمنا بتوفر كافه مستلزمات العطور من قوارير وعلب لكافة الانواع بأرخص الاسعار
مما يسهل على المشتري ان يجد غايته لدينا تحت سقف وااحد باسعار زهيده وجودة عاليه
ونضمن جودة وتركيز وثبات كل مايتوفر لدينا 
وللعميل حق استرجاع كاااامل مادفعه اذا ماثبت عكس ذالك​ 
مشروع تجارة العطور (التركيب) مشروع ناجح بإذن الله ..
فليس لنا غنى عن العطور والروائح العطره في حياتنا ..
سواء في المنزل أو العمل أو في حفلاتنا ومناسباتنا .. ​ 
عدا عن ذلك هو من المشاريع ذات الأدوات والخامات البسيطة والرخيصة نوعا ما .​ 
بإمكانك خلط العطور بنفسك اذ اردتي ان تتعلمي او تشتريها بالكيلووات وانتي تقومي بتفرغيها على قوارير حسب طلبات الزبائن من 5 مل الى 100 مل






*عطور فرنسيه من اجوود الانوواع ثبات وتركيز عالي*
واتحدى ع جودتها وثباتها​ 


​ 
البيع متاح بالكيلو او القوارير المعبأه
-1000 جرام تكفي لعمل ( 20 قارورة ) 50 مل ب (300) ريال ​ 
يصبح سعر القاروره بهذا العرض ( 15)ريال فقط​ 
السعر المقترح للبيع ب 0(30) ريال
-
-500 جرام-نصف كيلو- تكفي لعمل ( 10 قوارير ) 50 مل ب (180) ريال ​ 
-250 جرام _ ربع كيلو_ تكفي لعمل ( 5 قارورة ) 50 مل ب (100) ريال ​ 
العوائد والاربـــاح المتوقعة 
نفرض تبيعي الحبة بأقل سعر (30)ريال لكمية 20 قاروره 50 مل
يطلع لك صافي الارباح (300)ريال
ولو بعت الحبة بمتوسط السعر ريال(40) 
يطلع لك صافي الارباح (500)ريال​ 

*عطــور جاهـزه ومعبئه *​ 





​ 
100 مل 12 حبه (حسب اختيارك) بسعر (35) ريال 
سعر البيع المقترح (45) ريال 
50 مل 12 حبه بسعر 25 ريال 
سعر البيع المقترح (35 ) ريال​ 

مع امكانيه توفير علب للاهداء​ 




​ 
قوارير فارغه للعطور من 10 مل الى 100 مل
هذه عينات فقط​ 






قوارير 100 مل سعر الدرزن (60) ريال
ويوجد انواع اخرى من القوارير الكرستال نوفرها حسب الطلب ​ 




​ 

قوارير 50 مل سعر الدرزن ( 55) ريال​ 
قوارير 20 مل سعر الدرزن (30) ريال​ 





​ 







​ 
قوارير 10 مل سعر الدرزن (16) ريال





هل تحب ان ينتشر عطرك او اسمك بشكل وااسع ​ 

لدينا خدمة الكتابة على قوارير العطور​ 





اقل عدد للطباعة على القوارير عدد (50 ) قاروره
سعر الطباعه على القوارير لجميع الاحجام 100 ريال​ 







*دهن عوود كمبوودي درجه ثاانيه*
ونتحدى برائحته وقوة تركيزه وثباته​ 




​ 
بالكيلو او التولات
من افخم الانواع رائحه نفاذه وثباات
-1000جرام (كيلو) دهن عوود يكفي لعمل (333) ربع تووله ب () ب0 ريال
سعر البيع المقترح 10 ريال
عبوات فارغه لدهن العوود سعر الدرزن للتوله (6 ريال)
نصف توله (5)
ربع توله (4)
اكياس شامواه لقوارير دهن العوود سعر الدرزن (6)





العوائد والاربـــاح المتوقعة 
نفرض تبيعي الحبة بأقل سعر 6 ريال لكمية 330 ربع تووله 
يطلع لك صافي الارباح 660 ريال
ولو بعت الحبة بمتوسط السعر10ريال ل 330 ربع توله
يطلع لك صافي الارباح 1980 ريال​ 






*معطرات المفارش باللتر او بالعلب*
بالعطور الفرنسيه او روائح الفواكه حسب الطلب
روائح ذات تركيز عالي وضمان عدم ترك بقع
-5 لتر معطر مفارش تكفي لعمل 20 بخاخ 120 ريال
تصبح سعر المعطر 6 ريال
-10 لتر معطر مفارش يكفي لعمل 40 بخاخ 200 ريال
يصبح سعر المعطر(5) ريال
سعر البيع المقترح من 10 الى 15ريال​ 





*مع توفير كافه انواع واحجام علب المعطرات *​ 





سعر الدرزن ل 250 مل ب(30)0ريال
عند الطلب 10 درزن فما فووق معطرات نعمل استيكر خاص لك وباسمك مجانا





العوائد والاربـــاح المتوقعة ​ 

نفرض تبيعي الحبة بأقل سعر 10 ريال لكمية 10 درزن
120 علبه في 10 ريال 1200 ريال
صافي الربح 600 ريال
ولو بعت الحبة بمتوسط السعر15 ريال لكميه 10د رزن
يطلع لك 1800 ريال
صافي الربح 1200 ريال​ 




​ 
*لوشنات الجسـم*
لوشن بجميع الروائح الفرنسيه والفواكهه حسب الطلب
مصنوع من افضل أنواعالمرطبات يمنح الجسم نعومهورائحة عطره
يتوفر نوعين مطاطي وعادي​ 





-1كيـــلو لوشــن بأي عطر فرنسي او بروائح الفواكهه يكفي لإنتاج ( 20)علبه حجم 50 مل120 ريال
تصبح العلبه ب 6 ريال
سعر البيع المقترح من 15 ل 20 ريال 
-500 جرام يكفي لانتاج (16) علبه حجم (30) مل ب ( ) ريال
تصبح العلبه بسعر () ريال
السعر المقترح ()​ 





*توفير علب اللوشن فارغه بألوان واحجام متعدده*​ 





سعر الدرزن ل العلب يمين (80) ريال ..
سعر الدرزن ل للعلب ( 60) ريال





سعر الدرزن 75 ريال​ 




علب للوشن الدرزن ب 60 ريال


 
سعر الدرزن 60 ريال ​ 
لتكوني مميزه سيدتي
نوفر لك لووشن وخمرية شعر بنفس الرائحه حسب رغبتك​ 





*عطـور الفواحـات *
رواائح منعشه وفوااحه في شتى ارجاء المنزل​ 





متوفر الروائح التاليه ( حاليا) 
فانيليا
عنب ابيض
كادي
فواكه
برتقال
خوخ
جوز الهند
الموز
توت
ورد​ 
100 مل تكفي لعمل ( 20) قارورة 5 مل سعر الجمله() ريال
سعر الدرزن 12 حبه (منوع ) معبأه وجاهزه () 
السعر المقترح للبيع ( 15) ريال​ 
*قوارير فارغه لعطور الفواحات*​ 




​ 
سعر الدرزن ل 5 مل (16) ريال​ 




​ 
لوشن جاهز روائح مختلفه
الحبه ب 20 ريال 
الدرزن 180 ريال ​ 


 
معطرات للجسم بروائح متعدده الدرزن 100 ريال​ 



 


 
لوشنات منووعه وروائح مختلفه الحبه 20 ريال
الجمله 180 ريال


 
فكرة تجارة ناجحه 
مشروع مربح براس مال قليل
*المشروع الأول*​ 
*تجارة دهن العود والعطور والمسك الاصلي *​ 
*وبأقل رأسمال تبدأ من 500 ريال وحتى 2000 ريال *
إجعلي 2000 ريال تتضاعف الى5000 الاف ريال وحتى 10 الاف ريال​ 

وأرباح تبدأ من 2000 ريال وحتى 16 ألف ريال
. العرض الأول إبدأ مشروعك بـ2000 ريال​ 
تحصل على 500 حبة ربع تولة 
150 حبة ربع تولة دهن عود
150 حبة مسك القرشي الأصلي
200 حبة عطور فرنسية مشكلة
2. العرض الثاني إبدأ مشروعك بـ1500 ريال​ 
تحصل على 375 حبة ربع تولة 
125 حبة ربع تولة دهن عود
125حبة مسك القرشي الأصلي
125 حبة عطور فرنسية مشكلة​ 
3. العرض الثالث إبدأ مشروعك بـ1000 ريال​ 
تحصل على 250 حبة ربع تولة ​ 
85 حبة ربع تولة دهن عود
85مسك القرشي الأصلي
80 حبة عطور فرنسية مشكلة
4. العرض الرابع إبدأ مشروعك بـ700ريال​ 
تحصل على 140 حبة ربع تولة 
45حبة دهن عود
45 حبة مسك القرشي
50عطور فرنسية مشكلة
5. العرض الخــامـس إبدأ مشروعك بـ500 ريال
تحصل على100 حبة ربع تولة 
30 حبه دهن عود
30 حبه مسك القرشي
40حبه عطور فرنسية مشكلة
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مسوووده*

مشااء الله تبارك الله استااذتي دانه الدنيا​ 
مع العلم دخولك مجال العطورات في فترة قصيرهـ​ 
ماشاء الله روية ثااقبة وتفصيل للموضوع بشكل محترف،​ 
هنياً لكي مااتقدمينه ..ودعواتنا لكي بالتوفيق​ 
موووفقه باااذن الله ,,​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مسوووده*



جوو الرياض قال:


> مشااء الله تبارك الله استااذتي دانه الدنيا​
> 
> مع العلم دخولك مجال العطورات في فترة قصيرهـ​
> ماشاء الله روية ثااقبة وتفصيل للموضوع بشكل محترف،​
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير اخي جوو
بدعمكم نرتقي
وبدعائكم نستمر
لاحرمكم الله الاجر
وشرفني مرورك ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

للررررررررررفع


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

سبحان الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

للرررررررررررفع


----------



## ام الجميع (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

ماشاء الله الله يبارك لك ويرزقك الرزق الحلال والله انا حابة اتعامل معاك وسبق ان كانت بيني وبينك مسجات بس انا متعودة اني اتسلم البضاعة يدبيدوانامن الشرقية مافيه عندك مندوبة في الدمام ولاالخبر


----------



## koko474 (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

السلام عليكم اختي الكريمه 
حاب استفسر عن بعض العروض 
فاانا باذن الله سوف اقوم بفتح محل وحاب انك ترسلي لي العروض على الخاص 
بسعر التجاري ودمتي بود
وكيف طريقة ارسال الفلوس وتسليم البضاعه وماهي الضمانات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*



ام الجميع قال:


> ماشاء الله الله يبارك لك ويرزقك الرزق الحلال والله انا حابة اتعامل معاك وسبق ان كانت بيني وبينك مسجات بس انا متعودة اني اتسلم البضاعة يدبيدوانامن الشرقية مافيه عندك مندوبة في الدمام ولاالخبر



الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك ويبارك فيك
ماعندي مندوبين نهائي اختي
التوصيل عن طريق شركات الشحن


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*



koko474 قال:


> السلام عليكم اختي الكريمه
> حاب استفسر عن بعض العروض
> فاانا باذن الله سوف اقوم بفتح محل وحاب انك ترسلي لي العروض على الخاص
> بسعر التجاري ودمتي بود
> ...



عليكم السلام والرحمه
حياك الله اخوي

تم التواصل معك
وبحول الله تنال مايسرك


----------



## أحلى منى (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

يسلمووو ع الموضوع 
والتوفيق


----------



## بسام البسام (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

اللهم صل على محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## سالمان (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

السلام عليكم
وبعد إذا كنت أريد 10 درازن من معطرات المفارش بروائح متعددة مثلا كل نصف درزن بريحة هل يمكنني ذلك طبعا مع طباعة شعاري الخاص على العبوات .
أرجو الرد على [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

تم الرد اخي الفاضل


----------



## Dat (18 أبريل 2016)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

ماشاء الله ممكن طريقة التواصل


----------



## Dat (18 أبريل 2016)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

ممكن طريقة التواصل انا عضو جديد


----------



## Dat (20 أبريل 2016)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

ممكن الرد؟


----------



## abeer.alfakhamah (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

مرحبا اختي انا تاجرة من الرياض وارغب بالتواصل معاك
حاولت ارسلك عالخاص يبلغني ان صندوق الرسائل عندك مزدحم
ارجوا التواصل معاي للأهمية شاكرة لك


----------



## om me11 (21 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم اختي دانه الدنيا كيف طريقه التواصل معك لا هنتي


----------



## ام الحلوين (12 يوليو 2017)

*رد: بالكيلوو / عطورات ولوشنات مخمريات ومعطرات وكل مايخص عالم العطور باسعار الجمله*

اناابي كيف طريقة التواصل


----------

